# Zune HD Official



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It's official! The new Zune HD will be available this fall.

It will have a 3.3-inch, 480 x 272 OLED touchscreen display and built in HD radio. See all the details at http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/26/zune-hd-is-official-heading-your-way-this-fall/

Larry


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks very interesting to me. Should be neat to see the hands on looks once they come out.

HD Radio built in sounds pretty awesome, the service is quite nice around here. Plus I always preferred the Zune interface to the standard iPod one, so potentially it could be pretty awesome.

I do find it funny how all the Apple fanbois are saying MS copied the iPod Touch...well how are they not supposed to? ANYONE making a touchscreen PMP is all of a sudden copying Apple even though many other brands and models have been out before the iPod Touch/iPhone.  This Zune HD actually looks like it will be quite a bit different in as many ways as possible...you cannot really be that different when you are targeting the same audience and attempting to get the same end product. In any event, Competition is good. I have an iPod Touch and love it, but there are some things that could be improved and nothing like competition to instill some forward thinking


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Grrrr ... I only bought my Zune 120 last October, but I feel that the mysterious unknown force that makes me want new things is going to take control of me this fall ...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling I got mine a year earlier for Christmas (80 GB). But I am leaning with this unknown force too, I feel like I gotta have one now.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I could care less about the web browser, touch or HD video on a screen that size. But HD Radio is a very cool addition, IMHO. If my Zune 120 had HD Radio _instead_ of FM, it would be "perfect" for my needs.  /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't want to overly threadjack this discussion... but I don't know if HD Radio will be a long-term selling point. It still hasn't found its "killer app" and could go the way of AM Stereo before long. 

Nonetheless I think this looks like a very cool device, and would consider buying one, which should be enough to scare off anyone who knows my history with picking the wrong horse.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't want to overly threadjack this discussion... but I don't know if HD Radio will be a long-term selling point. It still hasn't found its "killer app" and could go the way of AM Stereo before long.


You could be right. Be a shame tho. Sound quality is awesome.


Stuart Sweet said:


> Nonetheless I think this looks like a very cool device, and would consider buying one, which should be enough to scare off anyone who knows my history with picking the wrong horse.


I don't think we're gonna see them until Christmas, so plenty of time to see what else comes out in the interim. The new Sony's with OLED screens and built-in noise canceling look appealing too.

Problem is all these gizmos are _way_ over-priced, IMHO. :nono2: /steve


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty nice looking.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> !rolling I got mine a year earlier for Christmas (80 GB). But I am leaning with this unknown force too, I feel like I gotta have one now.


The pull is incredible. :eek2:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> !rolling I got mine a year earlier for Christmas (80 GB). But I am leaning with this unknown force too, I feel like I gotta have one now.


I've only got the old 30 GB model. Looks like I'm going to be aiming for a upgrade when this comes out.

Something more to make you drool.

http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I didn't scare you all enough with my enthusiasm. I refer you to this post for some of my "greatest hits:" http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1303524#post1303524

That list is a bit old and should now include my HD-DVD player, when I should have bought Blu-Ray, and my three Creative Zens, when I should have bought an iPod.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't want to overly threadjack this discussion... but I don't know if HD Radio will be a long-term selling point. It still hasn't found its "killer app" and could go the way of AM Stereo before long.


True, its sad how little HD Radio is catching on. It is AWESOME and has many advantages

-Better Sound Quality
-Multiple Substations 
-Better information broadcast ability
-Traffic Information/Weather Info/etc. can be broadcast in the future using it (Traffic is already being used in some cities).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think you are being fair to yourself. Just because your choices didn't turn out to be right doesn't mean you were wrong.

Check any audiophile publication... their choice is unanimous, for the audiophile the only choice is the Zune... but that doesn't make it the most popular.

Keep in mind, we are currently rasing a generation of kids who haven't a clue about how music should sound.. other than be loud and repitive. This generation will also pay a heavy price with the state of their hearing as they age... there are very few headsets capable of delivering truly high quality sound... just loud.

How often these days do you see young people agonize for weeks over the selection of speakers, carrying their finest pieces of music to listening rooms where they will invest hours listening to speakers to get the maximum nuances from the music?

There isn't a single piece of music purchased from iTunes that can remotely being considered high quality.

So while, the HD DVD player may not have turned out well, and the Zune may not win a popularity contest, the unit is capable of delivering the best possible reproduction of a CD, and if you were smart enough to invest in a Zune, you were also smart enough to research and find a quality headset to go with it... professional level and never cheap.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't want to overly threadjack this discussion... but I don't know if HD Radio will be a long-term selling point. It still hasn't found its "killer app" and could go the way of AM Stereo before long.
> 
> Nonetheless I think this looks like a very cool device, and would consider buying one, which should be enough to scare off anyone who knows my history with picking the wrong horse.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

My 30gb Zen Vision M just took a dive so i guess i shall be getting a one in the fall only wish they let us know what the actual capacity for the player will be


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> I've only got the old 30 GB model. Looks like I'm going to be aiming for a upgrade when this comes out.
> 
> Something more to make you drool.
> 
> http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


Oh, it is sweet looking (not Stuart Sweet looking), that is for sure. I did some surfing earlier in the day to see what else I could find and this site came up. Nice looking gadget if I do say so.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't want to overly threadjack this discussion... but I don't know if HD Radio will be a long-term selling point. It still hasn't found its "killer app" and could go the way of AM Stereo before long.
> 
> Nonetheless I think this looks like a very cool device, and would consider buying one, which should be enough to scare off anyone who knows my history with picking the wrong horse.





Grentz said:


> True, its sad how little HD Radio is catching on. It is AWESOME and has many advantages
> 
> -Better Sound Quality
> -Multiple Substations
> ...


To make it work people need car stereos installed with them. This is about to happen BTW, most (car) manufacturers are moving in that direction, last I saw.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty sweet looking...

Which button do you press to make a call on that bad boy??


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks sweet but....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

smiddy said:


> To make it work people need car stereos installed with them. This is about to happen BTW, most (car) manufacturers are moving in that direction, last I saw.


True, and it is usually a premium option so even though available, still many do not opt for it.

It is coming in my new car though that should be here in the next few days


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> Looks sweet but....


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

If Microsoft would make the Zune cross-platform, as Apple has done with the iPod, they might have a chance to survive and expand. Until then, it will remain a "me-too" device, and not a true competitor.

That being said, I actually like how the Zune HD looks, and it does have a nice feature set. But as I use a Mac, it's not even a viable alternative to me. Your loss, Microsoft.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That is the best Family Guy clip ever, the moment I saw that episode it made my #1 bookmark on my iPhone. 1st Gen iPod Shuffle > Any Zune. Somewhere on YouTube there was a video with the song 'Tell Me Lies, Tell Me Sweet Little Lies' in background quoting inaccuracies that favor the Zune, wich I could find it now. There's the real iPod, and then there's everything else.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> 1st Gen iPod Shuffle > Any Zune..


Ya...Ok...you keep believing that.

Frankly the Zune interface is much better than the regular iPod Interface IMO. Especially if you have a very large music collection.

and for reference, I have owned many an iPod and a Zune, and now own an iPod Touch. I am far from bias


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Pretty sweet looking...
> 
> Which button do you press to make a call on that bad boy??


I would use my phone for that. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> That is the best Family Guy clip ever, the moment I saw that episode it made my #1 bookmark on my iPhone. 1st Gen iPod Shuffle > Any Zune. Somewhere on YouTube there was a video with the song 'Tell Me Lies, Tell Me Sweet Little Lies' in background quoting inaccuracies that favor the Zune, wich I could find it now. There's the real iPod, and then there's everything else.


I seem to be missing something. Just how is the 1st Gen Shuffle better then my 80GB Zune?

Mike


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Draconis said:


> I've only got the old 30 GB model. Looks like I'm going to be aiming for a upgrade when this comes out.
> 
> Something more to make you drool.
> 
> http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


Hmmm....When I click on the link I get the "page can't be found".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Grrrr ... I only bought my Zune 120 last October, but I feel that the mysterious unknown force that makes me want new things is going to take control of me this fall ...


I bought my Zune when it first came out. I don't use it much because it's abit of a brick. This new Zune will be on my must have list.

I just hope it's cheaper than the Ipod touch.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Pretty sweet looking...
> 
> Which button do you press to make a call on that bad boy??


It isn't a phone silly! :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Ya...Ok...you keep believing that.
> 
> Frankly the Zune interface is much better than the regular iPod Interface IMO. Especially if you have a very large music collection.
> 
> and for reference, I have owned many an iPod and a Zune, and now own an iPod Touch. I am far from bias


Same here; I've had an iPod but prefer my Zune and here's why:


No Generations - Every Zune from the very first model is updated with the latest firmware and all are supported. This alone is reason enough for me to stay with Zune. I know too many people with older iPods that can't get firmware updates for tech support because Apple has decided they are obsolete...so what do they do, you guessed it, they go out and buy a new iPod. 

Price - The same or cheaper then iPod

Wireless Sharing/Wireless Sync/Wireless Shopping - Share music between two Zunes wirelessly. Don't need that cable to sync or to shop for new content. I just turn my on and it syncs with my laptop...very very cool. 

Free television and movies - Using Windows Media Center you can record live television to your hard drive and those files can be synced to your Zune. so you can watch all of your favorite shows and movies, all for free. 

Customization - Backgrounds, screen text, album cover art.

FM Radio - 'Nuff said

XBOX 360 Compatibility - You can use the music on the Zune to replace the in-game music from a game. You can even use my Xbox controller to change the songs once the Zune is plugged in. Additionally, the points used to buy games from Xbox Live Arcade, movies from the Xbox Marketplace, etc. are the same points used to buy stuff from the Zune Marketplace. And my usernames, login information, profile info, etc. are all linked. Very cool.

Using XNA any .NET developer can create games for the Zune.

How much of this can the iPod Shuffle do? :grin:

Now to the topic of HD; I've been wondering when one of these video capable players would come with an HD interface. It's about time. 

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I bought my Zune when it first came out. I don't use it much because it's abit of a brick. This new Zune will be on my must have list.
> 
> I just hope it's cheaper than the Ipod touch.


I've been trying to find prices!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I searched high and low and couldn't find one mention of the most important feature of the Zune HD - HOW MUCH STORAGE????


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

djlong said:


> I searched high and low and couldn't find one mention of the most important feature of the Zune HD - HOW MUCH STORAGE????


I noticed that too. They're suspiciously quiet about storage capacity. :scratchin

I gotta believe it takes a lot of storage for HD video, even if it's 720p. :eek2:

Even Wikipedia has the capacity listed as "Unknown".

Mike


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> How much of this can the iPod Shuffle do? :grin:


Some pretty cool stuff there... But it seems a bit unfair to compare that to the shuffle, don't ya think?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Some pretty cool stuff there... But it seems a bit unfair to compare that to the shuffle, don't ya think?


As a matter of fact, I do think it's unfair.

However...


Steve Mehs said:


> That is the best Family Guy clip ever, the moment I saw that episode it made my #1 bookmark on my iPhone. *1st Gen iPod Shuffle > Any Zune*. Somewhere on YouTube there was a video with the song 'Tell Me Lies, Tell Me Sweet Little Lies' in background quoting inaccuracies that favor the Zune, wich I could find it now. There's the real iPod, and then there's everything else.


I'm just answering Steve's challenge. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Hmmm....When I click on the link I get the "page can't be found".


Yeah, it's down now, but it was working yesterday! Maybe they're updating the page to add add specs like drive size?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Hmmm....When I click on the link I get the "page can't be found".





Drew2k said:


> Yeah, it's down now, but it was working yesterday! Maybe they're updating the page to add add specs like drive size?


Is this the right link?

http://www.zune.net/en-us/press/2009/0526-zunehd.htm

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Is this the right link?
> 
> http://www.zune.net/en-us/press/2009/0526-zunehd.htm
> 
> Mike


*It's back!*

For short, http://www.zune.net/zunehd, but it will redirect to http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

If they are going to flash they could potentially go as high as 500 GB...though the price of that size is pretty steep at the moment.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The only thing I see different from yesterday is a signup link to learn more about Zune HD and availability ...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

There's the hook...for statistical reasons...I'm in, like a big tuna!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> *It's back!*
> 
> For short, http://www.zune.net/zunehd, but it will redirect to http://www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


Neither one of those work for me but I'm at work so they may be blocked.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> There's the hook...for statistical reasons...I'm in, like a big tuna!


Haven't seen the price; don't care about the price; I bleepin' want one.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Haven't seen the price; don't care about the price; I bleepin' want one.


Me too, imagine that?!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Neither one of those work for me but I'm at work so they may be blocked.
> 
> Mike


Here's what it shows:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, for anyone else who can't get to it, here's the FULL SIZE screen capture ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> OK, for anyone else who can't get to it, here's the FULL SIZE screen capture ...


Thanks, I get part of now.

I'll have to wait until I get home to see the page.

Thanks for the picture though. 

Mike


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> OK, for anyone else who can't get to it, here's the FULL SIZE screen capture ...


 Thanks Drew2k.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Some other news... apparently Microsoft will use the HD version of Zune to also kick off some kind of merger between the Zune Marketplace and the XBOX live service, allowing for video transfers among other things... could it also mean games, TV shows, even music?

Apparently many of these questions will be answered at next weeks E3 Gaming Conference.

Larry


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Some other news... apparently Microsoft will use the HD version of Zune to also kick off some kind of merger between the Zune Marketplace and the XBOX live service, allowing for video transfers among other things... could it also mean games, TV shows, even music?
> 
> Apparently many of these questions will be answered at next weeks E3 Gaming Conference.
> 
> Larry


Makes sense. They really have some awesome ability to converge the two services (Zune and XBL) and already have started to for some time (as far as Microsoft Points, music playback, etc.). XNA should really prove interesting for home made apps as well on both platforms.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MicroBeta said:


> As a matter of fact, I do think it's unfair.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Any iPod, including the lowly 1st gen Shuffle is vastly superior to any Zune including this latest gimmick. The iPod is the iPod, and there's only one real digital audio player and it's the iPod. The day Apple includes a terrestrial radio tuner, especially an HD Radio tuner in an iPod is the day I stop buying new generations. But Zune and HD Radio go good together, 'two losers one device', that can be Microsoft's new tagline for their next crop of lame commercials.

A Zune with a touch screen and web browser, OMG! Yeah the iPod Touch has been out for what two years now, way to go Microsoft! Way to keep up with the times.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Any iPod, including the lowly 1st gen Shuffle is vastly superior to any Zune including this latest gimmick. The iPod is the iPod, and there's only one real digital audio player and it's the iPod. The day Apple includes a terrestrial radio tuner, especially an HD Radio tuner in an iPod is the day I stop buying new generations. But Zune and HD Radio go good together, 'two losers one device', that can be Microsoft's new tagline for their next crop of lame commercials.
> 
> A Zune with a touch screen and web browser, OMG! Yeah the iPod Touch has been out for what two years now, way to go Microsoft! Way to keep up with the times.


So, in other words you got nothing. :sure:

At least I tried to provide some evidence to show how silly it is to say the "_lowly 1st gen Shuffle_" is better then the Zune 80. You know, I tried to back my comment that your are wrong.

Then again, I didn't really expect you to actually back up your comments....as usual. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Any iPod, including the lowly 1st gen Shuffle is vastly superior to any Zune including this latest gimmick. The iPod is the iPod, and there's only one real digital audio player and it's the iPod. The day Apple includes a terrestrial radio tuner, especially an HD Radio tuner in an iPod is the day I stop buying new generations. But Zune and HD Radio go good together, 'two losers one device', that can be Microsoft's new tagline for their next crop of lame commercials.
> 
> A Zune with a touch screen and web browser, OMG! Yeah the iPod Touch has been out for what two years now, way to go Microsoft! Way to keep up with the times.


You make absolutely no sense. The shuffle is a simple device with simple forward and back buttons plus play and pause. The Zune is a full MP3 player with screen and all. In fact it has a much superior interface to many of the iPods (it is much more graphical, intuitive, and it brought the A-Z scrolling out BEFORE the iPod did, Apple pretty much copied them on that side of things).

I suppose it would be like a knife to the heart if you knew that apple did not invent the MP3 player.

OMG Apple, a touch screen phone? Copy and Paste still yet to come! Wow, way to get with the times Apple


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> So, in other words you got nothing


No I got something. Obviously you missed my point. It's all about name recognition and market share. Neither of which the Zune has. And I'd rather have an iPod Shuffle, which is still an iPod, and part of the most successful line of digital audio products in history then a Zune which no one has heard of.



> least I tried to provide some evidence to show how silly it is to say the "lowly 1st gen Shuffle" is better then the Zune 80. You know, I tried to back my comment that your are wrong.


Wrong about what? Microsoft wishes their Zune had anywhere near the success the iPod Shuffle alone has had.



> Then again, I didn't really expect you to actually back up your comments....as usual.


No as usual you cannot comprehend the point I'm trying to get across and you are too blind to see more then what you already know and laughably consider correct.



> You make absolutely no sense. The shuffle is a simple device with simple forward and back buttons plus play and pause. The Zune is a full MP3 player with screen and all. In fact it has a much superior interface to many of the iPods (it is much more graphical, intuitive, and it brought the A-Z scrolling out BEFORE the iPod did, Apple pretty much copied them on that side of things).


Looks like you can't comprehend either. The iPod is legendary. There's those that want it and those that want to be like it. Creative, SanDisk, Sony, Microsoft and a bunch of other have tried, and no company can dethrone Apple and the iPod. How many Zunes have been sold? As of over 2 years ago 100 million iPods have been sold, as of May last year 2 million Zunes have been sold. The iPod carries a legacy that is second to none. Despite the lack of a lot the iPod Shuffle, and especially the Nano have had more sucuss in the marketplace then the Zune has or will ever have. Speaking the word marketplace, how is the Zune Marketplace doing? With over 70% of all legal digital downloads, the iTMS is doing quite well.



> I suppose it would be like a knife to the heart if you knew that apple did not invent the MP3 player.


Naw, really you don't say. I didn't know that thanks for the update Mr. Information. While Apple didn't invent the MP3 Player they certainly put it on the map, and have influenced the industry and have a large amount of success. Diamond Rio came out with one of the first MP3 players, how successful are they these days in the digital audio market? Dell, HP, Intel, some of the biggest names in the electronics world once had portable MP3 players and just gave up because they couldn't compete with Apple.



> OMG Apple, a touch screen phone? Copy and Paste still yet to come! Wow, way to get with the times Apple


In all honesly, while I've only had the iPhone since March, I've not found an instance where I've needed to copy and paste. Is Windows Mobile even relevent anymore? PDAs are dead, and the Smart Phone Market is dominated by RIM and Apple. Where the Zune Phone?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> No I got something. Obviously you missed my point. It's all about name recognition and market share. Neither of which the Zune has. And I'd rather have an iPod Shuffle, which is still an iPod, and part of the most successful line of digital audio products in history then a Zune which no one has heard of.
> 
> Wrong about what? Microsoft wishes their Zune had anywhere near the success the iPod Shuffle alone has had.


Is it your point that name recognition and market share make the Shuffle a superior product?

So it's not about features it's about sales?

One could argue that only a mindless lemming would choose a product, not based on their expectations and understanding of features, but because everyone else has one.



> No as usual you cannot comprehend the point I'm trying to get across and you are too blind to see more then what you already know and laughably consider correct.


I expected this one. :lol:

You can't make a cogent argument in support of the Shuffle being better then the Zune...you know, other then sales figures...so you resort to personnel attacks. Nice work. !rolling

Mike



> Looks like you can't comprehend either. The iPod is legendary. There's those that want it and those that want to be like it. Creative, SanDisk, Sony, Microsoft and a bunch of other have tried, and no company can dethrone Apple and the iPod. How many Zunes have been sold? As of over 2 years ago 100 million iPods have been sold, as of May last year 2 million Zunes have been sold. The iPod carries a legacy that is second to none. Despite the lack of a lot the iPod Shuffle, and especially the Nano have had more sucuss in the marketplace then the Zune has or will ever have. Speaking the word marketplace, how is the Zune Marketplace doing? With over 70% of all legal digital downloads, the iTMS is doing quite well.
> 
> Naw, really you don't say. I didn't know that thanks for the update Mr. Information. While Apple didn't invent the MP3 Player they certainly put it on the map, and have influenced the industry and have a large amount of success. Diamond Rio came out with one of the first MP3 players, how successful are they these days in the digital audio market? Dell, HP, Intel, some of the biggest names in the electronics world once had portable MP3 players and just gave up because they couldn't compete with Apple.
> 
> In all honesly, while I've only had the iPhone since March, I've not found an instance where I've needed to copy and paste. Is Windows Mobile even relevent anymore? PDAs are dead, and the Smart Phone Market is dominated by RIM and Apple. Where the Zune Phone?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Whatever dude, enjoy your Zune that you and four other people on the planet own, so you can beam songs back and forth and play them three times, while the rest of the planet listens to their iPods. The Zune has no compelling features, a 4" HD display woohoo, HD Radio, big whoop, wake me up when it has AM Stereo as well. Obviously whatever features it has aren't enough to impact sales, which in the scheme of things have no impact. 

Personal attacks, I call it the truth, but again enjoy that Zune, it's pretty Zuneriffic!

And BTW - Sales figures don't lie, if there was something superior to the iPod people would buy it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So Honda must be superior to BMW or Lexus, cuz there sure are a lot of people buying Hondas! Oh, how I love silliness!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> So Honda must be superior to BMW or Lexus, cuz there sure are a lot of people buying Hondas! Oh, how I love silliness!


Not just superior but Vastly Superior. !rolling


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you want to talk motor vehicles, it's Ford F-Series. Number 1 selling vehicle on the planet for the past 23 years. They wouldn't be #1 for nearly two and a half decades if there was something wrong with them.

In the capitalistic society we live in, everything comes down to dollars and cents and the point is to make more dollars and cents then your competitors to do that you need more market share. You can't make dollars and cents if your product doesn't sell, if your product doesn't sell that means theres others on the market that are higher quality and/or just plain better. Not sure what's so difficult to understand. Oh wait yes I do. It's not YOUR product that's owns the market. Had the situation been reversed, you know damn well you'd posting about sales figures as like I said they don't lie and logic would conclude there is a direct correlation between sales figures and quality of the product.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The top seller doesn't necessarily mean it's the best or most superior in class, it just means it's the most popular.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sure it does. If it wasn't the best or most superior, then why would it be #1? If the Zune really is so good, why haven't they outsold the iPod? And I don't even mean overall, as the iPod has been around longer. But by a quarter or yearly basis. Best selling products don't become best sellers by accident or on marketing alone.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So PC's running Windows outsell Apples. Microsoft Windows is superior to Apple. Done.

You like what you like, I like what I like. Have a good evening.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> So PC's running Windows outsell Apples. Microsoft Windows is superior to Apple. Done.


I agree. I have 4 PCs, 2 Vista Ultimate (Best OS EVER!), 1 XP Professional and an IBM from 1995 with NT 4.0 that hasn't been plugged in in years and will never buy a Mac. And if I didn't have a car payment I'd be ordering myself a $3K HP HDX laptop as soon as Windows 7 comes out.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Have I said today I want a Zune HD, yet? Well, I do...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Have I said today I want a Zune HD, yet? Well, I do...


I'm not some lemming that mindlessly follows the pack. I can think for himself.

I've reviewed digital music players. I looked for the features and price points that work for me and have decided that I Bleepin' want one.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> I agree. I have 4 PCs, 2 Vista Ultimate (Best OS EVER!), 1 XP Professional and an IBM from 1995 with NT 4.0 that hasn't been plugged in in years and will never buy a Mac. And if I didn't have a car payment I'd be ordering myself a $3K HP HDX laptop as soon as Windows 7 comes out.


Kinda is the same mixed OS boat on 4 PCs.

I still haven't seen any need for Zune, iPhone, or iPOD here yet - none - and I listen to plenty of music (via MP3 laptop or PC playback when desired).

*NO MAC FOR YOU*(in the voice of the Seinfeld Soup Nazi).


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> If you want to talk motor vehicles, it's Ford F-Series. Number 1 selling vehicle on the planet for the past 23 years. They wouldn't be #1 for nearly two and a half decades if there was something wrong with them.


do you research or just listen to the ads?

The Top 10 Best-Selling Cars of 2008:
- Ford F-Series: 515,513
- Chevy Silverado: 465,065

so the whole line (F-1 though F-8 & 2 different F-3) sold only 60k more than Chevy who only list less than 1/2 as many as Ford before switching names (Silverado is 1/2, 3/4, 1-ton models)

as for me I'll be waiting on Zune HD


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Back on Topic... 

It appears there will be a number of announcements this week (June 1) coming from E3 regarding Zune and the XBox360.

Larry


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Back on Topic...
> 
> It appears there will be a number of announcements this week (June 1) coming from E3 regarding Zune and the XBox360.
> 
> Larry


I hear something about that. I'm hoping that they talk about price. I haven't seen anything about that yet.

Mike


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I had an original Zune and will not be buying another unless all reviews are HIGHLY excellent

The original was a disaster for me. I have stuck with the iPod/iPhone before and without doubt after


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> I had an original Zune and will not be buying another unless all reviews are HIGHLY excellent
> 
> The original was a disaster for me. I have stuck with the iPod/iPhone before and without doubt after


I've had the Zune 80GB for over a year and have not had a single issue.

I moved all my music from my desktop to my laptop (ripped with Creative Music Manager) and it all plays on my Zune just fine.

Obviously Steve Mehs doesn't have a clue what he's talking about because I've never run into a restriction in DRM for a single song or video. Issues with DRM went away a long time ago. Every song/video I have plays over and over and over without end. 

I always recommend people to stay with what they're used to if it still meets their needs but I would recommend the Zune any day. It is vastly superior to my old iPod in every way.

Don't get me wrong, I liked my iPod but I really like WiFi and radio on my Zune.

My 2¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they will wait til a lot closer to their release date for pricing data.

Larry



MicroBeta said:


> I hear something about that. I'm hoping that they talk about price. I haven't seen anything about that yet.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Obviously Steve Mehs doesn't have a clue what he's talking about because I've never run into a restriction in DRM for a single song or video. Issues with DRM went away a long time ago. Every song/video I have plays over and over and over without end.


 You know what, stop, just STOP! Your fanboyism makes me what to HURL!

You obviously have no clue about the lame device you and three other people on the planet worship.

"So if you have a Zune and I have a Zune, we can beam music to each other, which we can listen to three times before having to pay for it. Who cares?"

http://blogs.computerworld.com/node/4158?page=2


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Dear Moderators...

I am the OP... please close the thread.

Larry


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, you have some very interesting logic Steve...that is all I can really say, I dont even want to try and explain anymore.

I will leave you with one thought, Popularity. It does not always follow the route of the best or the most value, and it certainly has lead many down mediocre roads in the past and present.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't wait to hear what MS reveals at E3. I'm most interested in hearing if they have any high capacity solid-state drives coming out ... and also hearing how Zune and Win7 will work. Seamless copying of video recorded in Win7 MediaCenter to Zune for example? I'd LOVE that!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I can't wait to hear what MS reveals at E3. I'm most interested in hearing if they have any high capacity solid-state drives coming out ... and also hearing how Zune and Win7 will work. Seamless copying of video recorded in Win7 MediaCenter to Zune for example? I'd LOVE that!


If you have Windows Media Center for Vista you can do that now.

I'm hopin' for solid state myself. I mostly use my player in areas where it just sits. I'm thinking about using in more dynamic situations and solid state will be better for that.

I've sort of had a bias towards mechanical hard drives...I don't know why...but I'm willing to where ever the next generation of players go.

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> If you have Windows Media Center for Vista you can do that now.


I do, but with numerous attempts I've never been able to take ClearQAM HD content to the Zune successfully - I had video on the Zune, but no audio, so I was hoping Win7 would do the trick. I always figured my problem was that I manually updated my Vista Media Center to do clearQAM recordings in the first place (thanks GreenButton!), but screwed something up or that the update was only intended for OEM, so I wouldn't ever get MMC to Zune working ....


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just hope they get the awful Zune software fixed, I struggled with a Zune 80 for six months, and the stinkin software corrupted my music so much I just gave up and sold it. The new software/device MUST (IMO) be capable of drag/drop, or I am not interested. 

I USE my devices, and they MUST work, and work EVERY TIME. The Zune didn't, so it went. I now use a Sansa Clip 8GB, yeah, it doesn't have video and all that other stuff, but as a music player its absolutely flawless, has an FM tuner, and is smaller than a box of matches, and, best of all, has outstanding sound quality, some say the best of the breed. Perfect, other than it could use more storage, but hey, its the size of a box of matches!

Apple was a non-starter. I wouldn't even consider any of them as long as they are tied to itunes. Apple=Sheep. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Your fanboyism makes me what to HURL!


Pot/Kettle/Black.

Thread closed by request of original poster.


----------

